# Nexon.eu sichert sich Publisher rechte an WarRock Int.!!



## Ramsus (8. Mai 2012)

Nach dem im Internet ende März, dass für viel Aufsehen gesorgte Gerücht aufkam: "Nexon wolle Electronic Arts. aufkaufen".
Nun die nächste News zu Nexon und zwar zur Tochter-Firma Nexon.eu.

Am 3 Mai. 2012 gab der F2P Publisher K2 Network/GamersFirst auf seiner Homepage bekannt, WarRock Int. nach mehr als 6 Jahren am 30. Mai abzugeben, und zwar an keinen geringeren als Nexon.eu 
Damit sichert sich Nexon nun auch die internationale Version (die koreanische Version des Spiels ist bereits im Besitz Nexons) von WarRock, dass aus dem Süd koreanischem Hause Dream Execution stammt. 

Laut GamersFirst werden alle WarRock Server inklusive der Foren etc. am 30 Mai vom Netz genommen! Und nach 1-3 tägiger Wartungsarbeit mit neuem Publisher Gesicht von Nexon wieder hochgefahren.

Die Spieler haben weiterhin die Möglichkeit ihren Account (inklusive gekaufter Waffen und Items, erworbenem Premium, aktivierte Codes, erspielter Level etc.) auch beim neuen Publisher zu behalten in dem Sie ihre Accountinformationen durch das Bestätigen des Opt-In Buttons auf der Homepage frei zur Übertragung, an Nexon.eu und die Entwickler Firma Dream Execution geben.
Wer diesem allerdings nicht zustimmt, verliert mit Beendigung der Arbeit von GamersFirst an WarRock am 30. Mai seinen Account und alle rechte daran!

Alles zum genauerem Nachlesen, Hier



Und hier nochmals alles im englischen Orginal!


> It’s been a long war troopers and we here at GamersFirst want to say thank you for the journey. There has never been such a large, diverse, and passionate group of online gamers than our own War Rock International community. On May 30th 2012 @ 1:00am GMT, GamersFirst will be shutting down all War Rock game services including game servers, forums, and the War Rock G1 Marketplace. War Rock game services will be transitioned over to Dream Execution. But don’t worry, your War Rock gaming will continue with the new War Rock publisher, Nexon Europe S.a.r.l.
> 
> All War Rock character inventory and account data including usernames, passwords, character level, item purchases both in game and on the marketplace such as: Premiums, px items, weapons, characters, character items, permanents, dinar and lease times up until May 30th 2012 @ 1:00am GMT will be transferred to Dream Execution upon acceptance of the Opt-In agreement. If you do not accept the Opt-In agreement then your War Rock account(s) will be locked and will not be transferred to the new publisher. Upon logging into the War Rock website, you will be linked to an Opt-In agreement page so make sure you login with your main G1 Account and Opt-In before May 29th @ 6:00pm PDT or May 30th @ 1:00am GMT!!
> 
> ...




Ein Statement von Nexon oder Nexon.eu zur Übernahme WarRock`s ist bis her übrigens noch nicht raus! 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Infos zu WarRock:
War Rock wurde und wird mit immer neuen Updates von der Süd koreanischen Firma Dream Execution entwickelt und basiert auf der Jindo Engine. 
Es war eines der ersten Free2Play First-Person-Shooter Spiele, die es auch auf dem internationalen Markt gab. Und daher auch eines der bekanntesten Spiele dieses Genres! 
Die internationale Beta Phase begann am 9. Dezember 2005, und endete nach 5 Testphasen am 8. Februar 2007. Am gleichen Tag stand auch der freie Download des Spiels im Internet bereit.

WarRock wird in verschiedenen Versionen,- Länder und kontinental spezifisch vertrieben, so gibt es zum heutigen Zeitpunkt 6 zum Teil im Inhalt unterschiedliche Versionen von WarRock. WarRock- Korea, US/EU, Japan, Philippine, Indonesia und Taiwan. Die in dieser Reinfolge zu unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten releast wurden!


----------



## Ramsus (9. Mai 2012)

Nun hat sich auch Nexon zur Übernahme an WarRock geäußert! 

> 





> Nexon Europe gibt heute die Übernahme des Free-2-play-Ego-Shooters War Rock ab Ende Mai 2012 bekannt. Nexon erweitert damit seine stetig wachsende Liste erstklassiger Free-2-play-Online-Titel, auf der sich bereits Atlantica, Combat Arms, Dekaron, MapleStory und Vindictus befinden, um eine weitere hochkarätige Lizenz.
> 
> Um einen reibungslosen Übergang des Spielbetriebs zu garantieren, arbeitet Nexon mit Hochdruck am Serverumzug. War Rock-Spieler können ihre Accounts auf einen Nexon-Europe-Account übertragen und sich flugs ins nächste Gefecht stürzen. Der Serverumzug findet Ende Mai statt, und neben fortgesetztem Community-Support darf für die Zukunft auch mit einer Reihe spannender Entwicklungen und Updates gerechnet werden.
> 
> ...




Quelle:  http://www.play-mmorpgs.com/mmorpg/nexon-ubernimmt-free2play-titel-war-rock.html


----------



## Ramsus (7. Juli 2012)

Erster großer Nexon Patch für WarRock Global! 

Am 4ten Juli gab es den ersten großen Patch für das neue FPS Game, WarRock Global von Nexon.eu.
Mit neuer Map und brand neuem User. Interface. dazu gibt es noch viele kleine und große Events und weitere Updates! 
Hier das offizielle Statement:> 


>(zu Updates)Hallo Soldaten,



Unser neuster Patch ist nun Online und Wir sind stolz darauf euch die neuen Inhalte zu präsentieren.

-Das NEUE User Interface


Das neue Interface wurde geändert zu Army Battle, Equipment Battle und A.I. Battle


Die Lobby und die Raum Erstellung wurde verändert.





-Neue A.I Map wurde hinzugefügt

Noch mehr blutrünstige Zombies warten auf dich in der brandneuen 28th Street. So Lade und Entsichere deine Waffe und schaue hinter dir, denn 2 neue Zombies Buster und Envy lauern schon.. 





-Neuer A.I Modus SCHWIERIG
Die Zombies sind keine Herausforderung mehr für Dich und Dein Team? Versuch es doch mal mit den neuen Schwierigkeitsgrad: SCHWIERIG.


-Premium ist zurück
Die langersehnten Gold Premium Pakete sind endlich wieder da.
Das Gold Premium kommt mit den folgenden Vorteilen:
•XP +50% Dinar +55,500
•Voller Zugriff für die (PX) Items
•Inklusive Super Master (PX)
•Inklusive 5th Slot (PX)
•Inklusive MP5K_RED (2nd Slot)
•Voller Zugriff für die Map und Raum Erstellung
Premium
Gold 90 Tage
Das Gold Premium kommt mit den folgenden Vorteilen:
•XP +50% Dinar +166,500
•Voller Zugriff für die (PX) Items
•Inklusive Super Master (PX)
•Inklusive 5th Slot (PX)
•Inklusive MP5K_RED (2nd Slot)
•Voller Zugriff für die Map und Raum Erstellung
Premium
Gold 180 Tage
Das Gold Premium kommt mit den folgenden Vorteilen:
•XP +50% Dinar +333,500
•Voller Zugriff für die (PX) Items
•Inklusive Super Master (PX)
•Inklusive 5th Slot (PX)
•inklusive MP5K_RED (2nd Slot)
•Voller Zugriff für die Map und Raum Erstellung


-Neues Verteidigungs Item Paket
Hole Dir das neue Verteidigungspaket im Item Shop und bekomme die ganze Lieferung für 30Tage.
Enthalten sind:
-M72LAW_CAMO	 	 	　
-BIZON	 
-Impact Wrench	       
-T-bomb	 
Alles für nur 5,100 NX 


- Das neue Equipment für Slots ist nun verfügbar.
Der 5th und 8th Slot ist nun zu kaufen.
Der 8th Slot für 30 Tage -750NX
Der 5th Slot für 30 Tage - 2200NX

--------------------------------------------------------

>(zu Events) Hallo Soldaten,
Wir haben 3 bevorstehende fantastische  Events für euch
1.       Vernichte die A.I
-          Event Laufzeit  vom  04.07.2012 - 25.07.2012
Ein spezielles Event um die Einführung der 28th Street Map und dem neuen Schwierigkeitsgrad gebührend zu feiern. (Schwierigkeitsgrad:  SCHWIERIG)

1.       Spiele den A.I Mode in einer beliebigen Map mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad SCHWIERIG
2.       Wenn du die ersten 10 Waves durchgespielt hast, kannst du bei der passenden Map eine Belohnung  erhalten.
3.       Wenn du die ersten 10 Waves durchgespielt hast, erhälst du das Item sofort.
4.       Wenn du das Item noch 30Tage hast, kannst du keine neue Belohnung erhalten.
Zu spielende Maps:                     Item Name:                    Laufzeit:

  -BlindBulet                              -Iron Mask                     -5 Tage
 -BrokenSunset                         -Flame Mask                   -5 Tage
      -28th.                             -PZF Warhead                   -5 Tage
  -LightHouse                         -M202 Warhead                  -5 Tage


2.       LEVEL UP EVENT
     -         Event Laufzeit  vom  04.07.2012 - 25.07.2012
        Wenn du Level up kommst, kannst du verschiedene Belohnungen erhalten.
        1. Wenn du Level up kommst von deinem bisherigen Level erhältst du ein festgesetztes Item.
 2. Die Belohnungen kannst du 5 Mal insgesamt erhalten.
        3. Du kannst nicht mehr als 1 Mal am Event teilnehmen.

            Ziel                            Item Name                                   Laufzeit

         -1 UP                     -5000 Dinar+WA2000-Zebra                    -7 Tage
         -2 UP                     -6000 Dinar+XM8 - Alligator                    -7 Tage
         -3 UP                     -7000 Dinar+MP7A1 - Cheetah                -7 Tage
         -4 UP                     -8000 Dinar+M202A1 FLASH - Tiger          -7 Tage
         -5 UP              -10000 Dinar+5 types of costume packages      -30 Tage


3.  KILL COUNT EVENT
-   Event Laufzeit  vom  04.07.2012 - 25.07.2012
Wenn du die 300Kills unter bestimmten Bedingungen erreicht hast, erhältst du ein Item. > (Mp5K_Red)
[Bedingungen]
1. Die Kills im A.I Mode werden nicht gezählt
2. Die Kills werden nur dazu gezählt, wenn du 3 Free-For-All Spiele spielst oder in einem anderen in Game Modus CQC, UO oder BG mindestens 2 gegen 2 spielst.
3. Du kannst nicht mehr als 1 Mal am Event teilnehmen.
4. Wenn du das Item noch 30Tage hast, kannst du keine neue Belohnung  erhalten.


Es gibt viel zu tun Soldaten, Ausrücken !
----------------------------------------------------

Hier noch ein Youtube Video mit allen Neuerungen und Events>   WarRock Update Video 5# 28th street , Day One ,Defence Package ,Gold Premium & Events - YouTube

Hier die Homepage von WarRock Global>   http://de.warrock.nexoneu.com/


----------



## Ramsus (27. Juli 2012)

Der Zweite WarRock Nexon patch mit Vorschau auf weitere Updates in naher Zukunft ist nun Live! 

Zu sehen gibt es so einiges auf den Schlachtfeldern des fiktiven Staates Derbaran! Da währe die brandneue Map Jiufen (CQC Modus), die auf die tapferen Soldaten und Soldatinnen wartet. (Video Trailer zur Map: siehe unten Aufgeführte links)

Aber auch neue Events sind wieder am Start und auch neue Items die es zu Entdecken gibt! 

Offizielle Nexon WarRock Global Statements >


Zu Update> 

Hallo Soldaten,

diese Woche haben wir viele neue Dinge , sowie Neuigkeiten für Euch!

Schaut Euch die nachfolgende Liste an und seht was es neues gibt:

1.Neue MAP – JIUFEN

Die neue Map Jiufen kann jetzt von allen Spielern im CQC Modus aus gewählt werden.

2.Neue Waffen – LÄNDER-FAMAS

Alle Nationalflaggen sind nun im Item-Cash-Shop für alle Spieler erhältlich. Für nur 2400 NX Cash bei einer Leihdauer von 30 Tagen.

3.JIUFEN ITEM PAKET
Es fällt Euch schwer in JIUFEN zu überleben ? Dieses Paket hilft Euch!

Enthaltene Gegenstände sind:

-AW50F
-SPAS-12 (Neue Waffe!)
-CLAYMORE A

Der Preis hierfür beträgt: 6000NXCash für 30 Tage

4. ÄNDERE DEINEN NICKNAME

Lang erwartet und nun endlich da! Für 8500NXCash eine einmalige Nickname-Änderung erhalten.

5.BEENDETE SALES

Das Defense Package wird aus dem Itemshop genommen und wird nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen.
Natürlich warden bereits erworbene Packets weiterhin nutzbar sein.

6. HACKSHIELD UPDATE

Eine neue Version von Hackshield wurde nun impimentiert.

7. In-Game Events

Besetzt Jiufen Soldaten!

1.Immer wenn Ihr Jiufen erobert, springt der Eroberungszähler (In-game Counts) weiter.
2.Es wird nur gezählt wenn mindestens 2 vs. 2 gespielt wird.
3.Die Eroberungspunkte können nicht länger als 30 Tage aufgespart werden. Nach dem Ablauf dieser Zeit können keine Preise mehr gewonnen werden.

Preise:
-5 Zähler (Counts) = COMPRESS_BANDAGE für 7 Tage
-10 Zähler (Counts) =  EXTRA CLIPS 1 für 7 Tage
-15 Zähler (Counts) =  AMMO_BOX für 7 Tage
-20 Zähler (Counts) = MEDIC_BOX für 7 Tage
-30 Zähler (Counts) =  DRAGUNOV_SVD für 7 Tage

Sammle alle goldenen  “J I U F E N” Buchstaben!
1.Zählt nur bei einem Spiel mit mindestens 2 vs 2 Spielern sowie mindestens 3 Runden und 4 oder mehr Spielern im FFA- Modus
2.Man kann nur einmal pro Tag das Event beenden.
3.Beim ausloggen während des Spiels vom Server, verliert man die bereits erspielten goldenen Buchstaben.

Preis hierfür ist die nigel-nagel-neue MICRO_UZI für 3 Tage

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

-War Rock Global-


Und noch ein allgemeines Statement zu der aktuellen Lage mit ausblick auf neue Updates am 22.08.2012 + Jiufen Trailer! Genannt wird das Ganze die "New World Order" 

Link hierzu (The New World Order) >  http://wrimage.nexoneu.com/Teaser/120725/main_de.html


Zum Ende, hier noch  die WarRock Global Homepage >   http://de.warrock.nexoneu.com/


----------



## Ramsus (27. Juli 2012)

Edit: 
Doppel Post bitte Löschen.


----------

